# Sisters Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello all, just a heads up. *We are opening a Sisters Coffee Company in downtown Portland in the Pearl District. *We are going to be located on the corner of 13th and NW Marshall (right next to the Safeway and Bridgeport Brewery). *We are opening on April 25th, 2011. Come check us out.*

*

Here is in article about our opening:*

*

&#8230;

More...


----------

